# Wednesday Free Oysters and $1 off drinks



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night, Wednesday,09/24/14
**Free Oysters is occurring at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.
*
*Leo and I are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.*

*This is the Fifth Season of enjoying the Hospitality these gracious folks have displayed to us "Local Oyster Suckers".

**They start shucking about 3:30 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 6 - 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.
*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome. Been a while since we did a grill night. going to be a beautiful evening with the cool weather


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thawing out red fish on the half shell for grilling n chillin.

Jimmy


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, we can't play with you guys on Wednesdays as it is church night and we have mouths to feed. We've only been able to be there twice in all this time. It is a great time and you guys need to get out there and visit some! Even if you don't eat oysters! Love you guys!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

For those that could not make it or just decided to be a couch potato, you missed out on an awesome night of great eats and great folks enjoying a beautiful night at Gilligan's gulf side behind the Hampton Inn.

Plenty of FREE OYSTERS by Gilligan's and big thanks to Logan our awesome ster' shucker kept them coming with out delay til gone (6 sacks to be exact) then, the grill got fired up provided by Leo & Stephanie w/ plenty of goodies provided by forum members such as fresh Aj, trigger, Lite Catch's spiced sausage, Fish N Lane's garden fresh peppers and beef ribs cooked med rare by April n Lane.....and lastly, redfish on da' half shell from my recent trip to La.....it was a good'un tonight, oh yea!!

Next Wed, FREE Oysters will be even better, Gilligan's gonna bump it up to 7 sacks, yes, 7 sacks (love ya Logan) keep a shuckin my brother!!! And Ken n Jen will provide the grill. Ken announced tonight he will be going away soon for a few years (job in New Orleans).

So, next Wed is gonna be another awesome get together to say goodbye to Ken (gonna miss ya brother) 

AND, AND, CK THIS OUT, we'll greet some special friends of Stephanie and Leo's here from NY to make them celebs...more on that later! 

All is invited so, get your priorities in line and come on out for another wed night awesome good time!








Jimmy


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There was an abundance of people there last night.

It was great to see so many.

Come on Wednesday Night!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Happening 10/01/2014, bigger and better than last week.

End of Summer Blow Out


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin, me and the grill. Heading that way Wednesday afternoon.







also bring a few things from the best stop. 


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Got the makings for Oyster Bubba Fella


----------



## prodigal son (Oct 4, 2014)

jjam said:


> For those that could not make it or just decided to be a couch potato, you missed out on an awesome night of great eats and great folks enjoying a beautiful night at Gilligan's gulf side behind the Hampton Inn.
> 
> Plenty of FREE OYSTERS by Gilligan's and big thanks to Logan our awesome ster' shucker kept them coming with out delay til gone (6 sacks to be exact) then, the grill got fired up provided by Leo & Stephanie w/ plenty of goodies provided by forum members such as fresh Aj, trigger, Lite Catch's spiced sausage, Fish N Lane's garden fresh peppers and beef ribs cooked med rare by April n Lane.....and lastly, redfish on da' half shell from my recent trip to La.....it was a good'un tonight, oh yea!!
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS SO GOOD ID CHEW ON THE FOIL HA! MY FAMILY AND I WILL BE ARRIVING ON THE 10TH (OCTOBER) I Am just stoked at all the (pot lucks) as we call em back home, and get to know people and get involved with some of the great things , ive been reading on here! im partially disabled so I have a lot of free time to "give back" and volunteer etc etc, so hey ill be keeping up on stuff on here as much as possible. were arriving on the 10th, I already have 90% of my diving equipment . but also a boat load of questions and obviously ill be looking for some dive buddies and fishing buddies. and I also ride (Harleys) so please if someone reads this and doesn't mind a tattood west coast laid back attitude individual, shoot me a private message and let me in onsome of this fun!!!! and if I hi jacked your thread my apologies. and yes I probably have a funny accent hahaha. :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

prodigal son said:


> THAT LOOKS SO GOOD ID CHEW ON THE FOIL HA! MY FAMILY AND I WILL BE ARRIVING ON THE 10TH (OCTOBER) I Am just stoked at all the (pot lucks) as we call em back home, and get to know people and get involved with some of the great things , ive been reading on here! im partially disabled so I have a lot of free time to "give back" and volunteer etc etc, so hey ill be keeping up on stuff on here as much as possible. were arriving on the 10th, I already have 90% of my diving equipment . but also a boat load of questions and obviously ill be looking for some dive buddies and fishing buddies. and I also ride (Harleys) so please if someone reads this and doesn't mind a tattood west coast laid back attitude individual, shoot me a private message and let me in onsome of this fun!!!! and if I hi jacked your thread my apologies. and yes I probably have a funny accent hahaha. :thumbup:


Ease on out any Wednesday to Pensacola Beach and come join us


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is spring time again, 2015, and Gilligan's Tiki Hut Opens 03/18/15


----------

